# [SYSTEME] Instable après mises à jour

## Arcord

Bonjour,

J'utilise Gentoo depuis quelque temps et pour diverses raisons je n'ai pas toujours pu faire les mises à jour régulièrement. Quand je me suis décidé à les faire, la liste des mises à jour à effectuer était donc très longue, mais elle s'est bien passée. A priori...

En effet, depuis que j'ai fait cette grosse mise à jour, le système est instable.

Les symptomes sont les suivants:

- Le PC se fige, plus rien de répond, obligé de rebooter.

- Le PC ne fige pas complètement. Les fenêtre ne répondent plus mais le curseur de la souris répond bien. Après plusieurs minutes, le PC refonctionne normalement.

- Le PC "fait une pause". Il fige, mais le son se s'arrête pas (si l'écoute de la musique par exemple), et après 3-4 minutes, le PC refonctionne comme si de rien n'était.

Je précise que durant la mise à jour, aucun message d'erreur n'a été relevé.

Suite à la mise à jour, je n'ai écrasé que les fichiers de configuration (avec etc-update) auxquels je n'avais pas touché. Les fichiers que j'avais modifié pour mon utilisation n'ont pas été changé (smb.conf, etc...)

Mais depuis cette mise à jour, je constate aussi qu'à chaque fois que je fais un revdep-rebuild, j'ai 

```
Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/kde/3.5/lib32/libkdecore.so.4.2.0 (requires  libexpat.so.0)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-10.0
```

Je peux faire revdep-rebuild autant de fois que je veux, après un redémarrage ou autre, rien n'y fait. J'ai toujours ce même libkdecore.so.4.2.0 cassé avec ce même emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-10.0 émergé. Je suppose donc (peut être à tord) qu'il y a un lien entre mon instabilité et ce résultat.

Mais que faire pour le résoudre?Last edited by Arcord on Mon Dec 17, 2007 12:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Temet

Hum, t'as fait ton etc-update ou dispatch-conf?

Alors sinon, tu t'es apparemment tapé la mise à jour de expat qui fut une mise à jour critique.

La démarche a été expliquée à l'époque... mais m'en rappelle pas (bref, pour te dire que ça se trouve quoi  :Wink: ).

----------

## Temet

Tente un "emerge -1 kdelibs"

J'explique : 

```
gentoo ~ # equery belongs libkdecore.so.4.2.0

[ Searching for file(s) libkdecore.so.4.2.0 in *... ]

kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3 (/usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.so.4.2.0)
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Pendant le freeze du PC, est-ce que la LED du disque dur reste allumée?

----------

## Arcord

Je tente le 'emerge -1 kdelibs'

Pendant le freeze, la LED est éteinte. Il semble n'y avoir aucune activité.

----------

## Temet

Reboot et fais un revdep-rebuild après pour voir s'il rale encore.

----------

## Arcord

Oué, il rale toujours.  :Sad: 

A tout hasard, j'ai à nouveau fait emergé expat, rebooté, j'ai fait aussi 'revdep-rebuild -X --library libexpat.so.0  ' mais ça ne change rien

----------

## Temet

Euh...

```
 app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs

     Available versions:  ~*3.4.4-r5 *10.0 ~*10.0-r1 *20071114 *20071114-r1 *20071114-r2 {immqt-bc}

     Homepage:            http://amd64.gentoo.org/emul/content.xml

     Description:         Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

```

Et tout est écrit en rouge chez moi.

Ok, j'ai pas un amd64 mais... t'as vraiment besoin de ce truc?

----------

## Arcord

Ce n'est pas en rouge chez moi, et je ne l'ai démasqué dans package.keyword

Par contre je viens de voir un truc....

```
emerge -upv emul-linux-x86-qtlibs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-sdl-20071121  1,300 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20071114  2,007 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20071114-r1 [10.0-r1] USE="arts esd%* oss%*" 4,046 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20071210 [10.0] 34,131 kB

Total: 4 packages (2 upgrades, 2 new), Size of downloads: 41,482 kB

```

Alors que ça n'apparait pas du tout quand je fais un 'emerge -u world' (je suis à jour).

Allez, c'est parti, je met ça à jour (on verra bien ce que ça donne)

----------

## Temet

Euh, pour mettre à jour, c'est pas "emerge -u world", mais "emerge -NDuav world"  :Wink: 

----------

## Arcord

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh OK ok ok ok....

Je me contentais toujours d'un emerge -u world moi...  :Sad: 

le 'a' et le 'v' n'ont pas une grande importance n'est-ce pas (ask et verbose)?

Par contre, le 'N' et le 'D', c'est sûrement la cause de mon souci...  :Sad: 

Je le referai plus.  :Very Happy: 

Bon, sinon, après avoir "mis à jour" 'emul-linux-x86-qtlibs' revdep-rebuild ne me sort plus d'erreur.  :Smile: 

Croisons les doigts pour que ce soit bien ça la cause de mon instabilité.  :Smile: 

(Sinon, un 'emerge -NDuav world' me donne 126 packages concernés... Le PC va devoir bosser pour finir sa VRAIE mise à jour  :Wink:  )

----------

## Temet

Oui le "N" est là pour mettre à jour un paquet même si c'est juste pour un changement de flag et le "D" va mettre à jour les dépendances des fichiers qui sont dans le world  :Wink: 

Marrant que pour un mec inscrit en 2002 tu découvres ça  :Laughing: 

----------

## Arcord

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Marrant que pour un mec inscrit en 2002 tu découvres ça 

 

C'est vrai que je me suis inscrit en 2002 lors de ma première expérience avec Gentoo. Mais je suis très très loin d'être un "power-user", un "intégriste barbu", ou autre fanatique de la ligne de commande.

Moi à l'époque, je voulais juste essayer Linux. Et dans ma démarche, essayer linux, ça voulait dire "mettre les mains dans le camboui", pas se contenter d'installer une Red-hat ou une Mandrake. Et pour ça, Gentoo était la distribution parfaite.  :Smile: 

Mais après avoir fait joujou quelques mois, je me suis contenter de l'utiliser simplement. Et c'est vrai qu'une fois la distribution installée et nos softs préférés installés eux aussi, on n'a plus besoin de trifouiller le système. Alors le temps a passé, et je n'ai plus appris grand chose.  :Wink: 

Ajoute à ça quelques mois passé uniquement sous Windows (pour des raisons professionnelles), et tu comprendras que quand je suis revenu sur Gentoo, je me suis contenté de l'installer, la configurer, installer mes softs, et c'est tout. C'est clair qu'en terme de "maintenance" du système j'ai de graves lacunes à combler. Mais ça tombe bien, maintenant j'ai le temps de 'y remettre.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Arcord

Bon, en fait le problème n'est pas résolu.

Maintenant tout est parfaitement à jour.

Revdep-rebuild ne sort aucune erreur.

Et pourtant le PC plante encore et a toujours ces phases de "freeze" temporaires. Ca me donne l'impression qu'un processus prend toutes les ressources dispo pendant un moment... Bizarre.

Et surtout, comment le vérifier?

J'ai remarqué quelquechose lors de ces "pauses" que fait le PC. Lors de l'écoute d'une musique avec Amarok, si le PC est atteind d'un freeze, la lecture fait une pause d'environ 1-2 seconde avant de reprendre. C'est la seule activité visible du PC (le curseur ne bouge plus, impossible d'utiliser le clavier, le graphique de monitoring présent avec Superkaramba est figé, etc..). La chanson va à son terme sans autre souci que cette petite pause, mais Amarok ne passe pas au titre suivant.

Ce week end, j'ai testé le matériel, au cas où ce serait lui (même si ça aurait été une drôle de coïncidence que les plantages arrivent juste après une maj du système). La RAM est ok (9 heures sous Memtest et aucune erreur), le disque dur aussi, et le CPU ne génère aucune erreur avec les logiciels prévus pour le stresser. Donc à priori ça conforte mon opinion, le matériel est hors de cause.

Mais comment trouver ce qui cause ces plantages.... Ca c'est une autre histoire.   :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben dans ces dernières extrêmités, j'aurais tendance à conseiller de changer le noyal, en prenant une version configuré de façon "générique" (en prenant exemple sur un liveCD).

Si toujours pas de mieux, essayer de changer complètement d'applis pour voir. Si tu es en kde+amarok, fait une virée juste le temps de tester sur un autre environnement graphique avec un autre player voir si ça vient "de au dessus du noyal".

----------

## Arcord

Lors de la "grosse mise à jour" dont je parlais, je n'avais pas changé le noyau.

J'étais en 2.6.19.

La semaine dernière, j'ai mis le 2.6.23 car justement je me suis dit que c'était peut être le noyau qui était la cause => aucun changement.

Cela dit, je vais essayé un noyau configuré de façon générique, je n'y avais pas pensé.  :Smile: 

A noter que Amarok n'était qu'un exemple, les plantages surviennent sans qu'il soit lancé.

Et a noter aussi que j'ai planté lors de la mise à jour effectuée ce week end; et cette mise je l'ai faite sans que KDE ne soit lancé. (un CTRL+ALT+F1 lors de l'écran de login ça évite bien de charger KDE?). Donc, l'environnement graphique me parait hors de cause.

----------

## El_Goretto

Bon, ok, alors dans ce cas, si c'est pas le noyal ni la couche graphique... va falloir aller zyeuter côté des services. Se mettre en init 2 voire 1, et lancer une commande dont tu sais qu'elle a déjà pu provoquer un freeze.

Et si çà passe toujours pas, ben... çà pourrait venir du matos, malgré les tests que tu as déjà mené.

Par exemple, sur l'un des PCs familliaux avec wifi sous bubuntu, on a remarqué que le PC avait parfois tendance à faire reset tout seul... après analyse des logs démarrage (et confirmation que ça s'était déjà produit sous Win avant), on voit qu'il y a un truc bizarre côté IRQ (vieux chipset VIA de l'époque de m...).

Essaie les options de derniers recours noapic, acpi=off, etc, toutes façons après moi j'ai plus d'idée  :Smile: 

----------

## Arcord

Oué, je vais déjà voir avec le noyau comment il se comporte.

Si il replante, je regarderai les services, etc...

Je reviens vers vous quand j'aurai du neuf, car il peut très bien se passer 24 heures avant qu'il ne plante; donc à moins d'un plantage rapide, je vais devoir attendre avant de conclure qu'il est enfin stable.  :Wink: 

----------

